# Is there any Gomez in political ?



## Militants (Apr 1, 2016)

One Mexican or American or Latinos how can build in Libertainan or Republican or Democracy in election 2020 ? Answer me the quieston *mr* or *mrs* speechers ?!?!


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 1, 2016)

Militants said:


> One Mexican or American or Latinos how can build in Libertainan or Republican or Democracy in election 2020 ? Answer me the quieston *mr* or *mrs* speechers ?!?!


There's Gomez Addams.


----------



## Militants (Apr 1, 2016)

I mean political Gomez in realite.


----------



## Agit8r (Apr 1, 2016)

Borat called.  He wants his shtick back.


----------



## Militants (Apr 2, 2016)

I will new politicial maybe even Concervative in this land. Mexican or Venezuelan human.


----------



## Militants (Apr 3, 2016)

One Latinos how will be part if not Clinton win this year.


----------



## Militants (Apr 9, 2016)

Richard Gomez. Latino and America.


----------



## Militants (Apr 22, 2016)

What about this soon biggest politcial in United ?!


----------



## Militants (Apr 22, 2016)

Any Catholic know this guy ?!


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 22, 2016)

Militants said:


> Any Catholic know this guy ?!


I think he was sent to Rykers Island. Or Sing Sing. I forget which.


----------

